# 2018 National Pheasant Fest & Quail Classic



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Be sure to stop by Gun Dog Success and say hi to Dan. Tell him Tito sent you


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> Be sure to stop by Gun Dog Success and say hi to Dan. Tell him Tito sent you


Haha I will do that!


----------

